
Children and Gender Inequality: Evidence from Denmark [pdf] - sndean
http://www.henrikkleven.com/uploads/3/7/3/1/37310663/kleven-landais-sogaard_gender_feb2017.pdf
======
ACow_Adonis
Back when I worked for the Aus bureau of stats, I picked up the name of this
phenomenon as "the nappy valley".

The name stemmed from plotting various demographic and performance stats
against each other split by gender.

Male and female trends often moved in lock step, except for the child bearing
years where female metrics dropped away as though falling into the
metaphorical valley.

After the child bearing years, females would "climb out" and start on an
upward trend again, much like the males who never entered the valley, but they
could never catch up again against the opportunity cost of spending that time
in the valley.

/anecdote

~~~
jamesrom
As an Australian, I wonder why I’ve never seen this published on the ABS
website?

~~~
ACow_Adonis
My knowledge could be a few years out of date now, but in all parts of the ABS
dealings, there's always been a public policy debate and tension between what
I'll call the philosophy of "statistical and policy interpretation of data"
and "straight-up statistical reporting with no policy advice or
interpretation".

That is to say, the tension between being a data collecting and reporting
agency, and making interpretations and comments on government policy and
context using the data to draw conclusions and comment.

The argument for "just report" is that we should strive to let the population
interpret the numbers while the ABS just reports certain key figures. This
emphasizes the apolitical and independent nature of the ABS. It can also be
argued to be the cheaper option. The downside is that arguably the public is
less informed.

The argument for the later is that numbers and statistics need expert
interpretation and contextualization, and who better to inform the nation than
the people on the front line with expertise in the subject mattesr and
experience with the data. It is seen by many public servants as their job to
not only collect and report data, but interpret it and comment on policy as
well. The downside is that pushes against the tension of being/appearing
apolitical, potentially makes enemies and encroaches upon private enterprise,
and expands the scope of the ABS from just being a data collection agency. It
also costs more money and time.

Over the years, various governments and various statisticians and various
subjections have had differences of opinions and different philosophies as to
which to fund, support, emphasise and de-emphasise.

Now, a phrasing like "nappy valley" would probably not make it into the final
reports, but one publication involving investigating of such things called
Australian Social Trends. I would say this fell more into the "interpret"
camp.

See the Nov 2013 edition below for one on pregnancy and return to work.

[http://www.abs.gov.au/AUSSTATS/abs@.nsf/allprimarymainfeatur...](http://www.abs.gov.au/AUSSTATS/abs@.nsf/allprimarymainfeatures/5849F483A2C5646ECA257C9E00177D59?opendocument)

You will notice that the last Australian Social Trends publication was in
march 2014.

Another similar publication I remember from that time was called Measures of
Australia's progress:
[http://www.abs.gov.au/AUSSTATS/abs@.nsf/mf/1370.0](http://www.abs.gov.au/AUSSTATS/abs@.nsf/mf/1370.0)

and

[http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs@.nsf/Lookup/1370.0main+fe...](http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs@.nsf/Lookup/1370.0main+features672013)

Again, i'm not aware of a refresh since 2013/14.

I leave it as an exercise for the reader to use wikipedia and see if they can
figure out what Australian political events correlate with such dates and the
ending of such reports...

------
xevb3k
The article suggests that remaining gender inequality in Denmark is due to
women leaving the work force (for a period of time) when they have children,
and other factors related to bearing children.

It seems that one way forward might be to extend paid parental leave for both
parents. It depends on access to childcare, but I feel it’s hard to be back to
100% at work within the first 2 years of a child being born in any case.

This might help level the playing field. It might also help fathers take a
more active role in raising children (unfortunately fathers still appear to be
generally less active in this area):

[https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/jul/05/childca...](https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/jul/05/childcare-
men-pull-weight)

~~~
aaronblohowiak
one of the most controversial comments that i have left on HN suggested the
same:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14334325](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14334325)

~~~
xevb3k
Your comment was interesting, I think I mostly agree.

Culturally the work that is raising children still seems to be devalued
(particularly, during the early years, which is arguably when it’s hardest).

So, it’s unlikely that we will see gender normalization in this area unless
cultural norms shift (and it’s seem as important and valuable). And it doesn’t
have a stronger economic impact on males than females (I.e. longer paid leave
for both parents is available).

------
danbolt
I think the comments about labour supply with respect maternal grandparents
are a really interesting note. Or, I can imagine your upbringing would shape a
lot of our subtle inclinations and decisions with regard to things.

